# why cant i post on the template section?HELP!



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

I just made a design that i would like to share on the forum and i thought that the template thread would be a good place to post but it said that i cant start a new topic?

is this a bug?

help!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

same here


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi! Were you trying to post it here:
http://slingshotforum.com/files/


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Hi! Were you trying to post it here:
> http://slingshotforum.com/files/


no.

when you scroll down on the forums main page you get to the template section


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I read you need to upload a template first.

Then you can post an article about it.


----------

